# Fuel Mix



## mfcjr1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I just bought a fairly old Homelite backpack blower from a guy Model UT08111. He had no user manual so I asked him what oil/gas ratio he used and he told me he had always used 8:1 in all his 2 cycle engines otherwise the engines would burn up. Now I have always had trouble keeping good running 2 cycles but 8:1 seems mighty rich and the blower did smoke a bit but cranked easily and idled very nice. What do you guys think about fuel mix versus factory specs? I am also looking for a copy of the user manual for this blower if anyone has it and the plastic blower tubes especially the concentrator nozzel at the end.

I also just want to say that since I found this forum I have gotten two old tools running again by using recommendations here, thanks for all your help. Rebuilding the carburator does wonders for these motors.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would recommend using the correct ratio, 8:1 s way too much oil. Most Homelites will use a 32:1 or leaner mix.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I run a 50:1 mix on my Homelite blower, it depends on the quality oil you use, more then the actual ratio. For instance anything you buy at sears, wallmart or at a gas station isn't going to be good at all. I run Stihl 2 stroke oil in all of my 2 stroke equiptment and have never had any problems including my Homelite blower and the 50+ hours of use on it.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I use a synthetic blend 2-cycle oil that covers 16:1-50:1 mix ratios. Have any of you used the new eco friendly 2-cycle oil. I seen it at Home Depot.
Dean


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Piling on to what Dean said.... Echo makes a 2 cycle oil they call Power Blend. Available at Home Depot and other places. You mix it 50:1 with premium gas(89 or higher octane), and you can use it in ANY 2 cycle motor that specs 16:1 through and including 50:1. I personally use it in motors throughout that range and have had great performance. Eliminates a lot of different gas cans! I went from four to one!

I have no financial interest in Echo or HD! Just a happy customer of the product! Give it a try!


----------



## mfcjr1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I will have to look for that have not seen it yet but it is a good idea if it doesn't burn up my engines.


----------



## cub169 (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with the more experienced ones here...it depends on the quality of the oil that you are using, rather than the particular ratio suggested by the manufacturer. Manufacturers suggest a particular ratio and recommend you use the oil they had spec'd/produced for them (another way for them to bring in additional sales). A lot of it is preference deduced from experience. I've tried several different ones through the years, and admit that many of them are good products. I happen to be a LawnBoy nut (only for the older 2-stroke models) and have an appreciation for the particular oil that LawnBoy has used all through the years. So, as a result, I use it in ALL of my porducts that are 2-stroke, and all at the same ratio...1 can oil for 2 gallons fuel. I have LawnBoys that are over 30 years old, and have never had to opened up. My personal favorite is obviously LawnBoy oil, but opinions vary. The point is to use a known high/good quality oil, and stick with it.


----------

